# NASCAR HotPass MPEG2 HD customers eligible for free HD Swap



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Some information for the NASCAR fans out there:

NASCAR HotPass will be available in HD next season... but it will only be available in MPEG-4.

Those with legacy MPEG-2 HD Only equipment are eligible for free HD Upgrades.

The contents of this message was posted to the "blogger" area of forums.directv.com. It is not a direct quote, but the "message" is the same.

The information we have right now does not specify anything about:

-) # of free upgrades
-) H20/H21/HR20/HR21 aka which model is the free one, which will cost more
-) If you must be entirely MPEG-2 HD only (aka, you have no MPEG-4 equipment on your account).

I am waiting for more information about that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Got some more info:

All MPEG-2HD Only equipment is eligibile.
If you have 3 systems... you can get 3 systems upgraded for free.

There is no increased cost if you are staying with Non-DVRs or DVRs.

Aka H10 to H20 will not have a cost
but H10 to HR20 would.

You must subscribe to NASCAR HotPass 2008 and HD Access, to be eligibile for this upgrade offer.

This is available for existing customers and new customers.

Plans for MLB-EI and it's transition to MPEG-4 HD only, are still being finalized and we should hear about them soon.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

It'll be very interesting to see if DirecTV also goes in this direction for NFLST...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

VARTV said:


> It'll be very interesting to see if DirecTV also goes in this direction for NFLST...


plan on it...


----------



## jabrwocky7 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have an HR20-100, an HR10-250, and two DSR708 (SD Tivos). If I'm understanding what I see here, I can upgrade the HR10-250 to a new HD-DVR (probably the HR21) for a cost of $40 (8 x $5). Do you know if they can do anything with the SD Tivos?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VARTV said:


> It'll be very interesting to see if DirecTV also goes in this direction for NFLST...


They have already announced that NFL-ST will be MPEG-4 only.
But as for what ever the upgrade options will be.... time will tell.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jabrwocky7 said:


> I have an HR20-100, an HR10-250, and two DSR708 (SD Tivos). If I'm understanding what I see here, I can upgrade the HR10-250 to a new HD-DVR (probably the HR21) for a cost of $40 (8 x $5). Do you know if they can do anything with the SD Tivos?


The HR10-250 will be upgraded probably for free (as I have been told)

As for the SD-TiVos... If you want to upgrade those to R15's (SD-DVRs)... probably free... but there is no "must-do-it" reason with that path.

If you are going to upgrade those two to HR2*'s units... so HD and DVR...
Then you will probably have to pay $99-$199 for each unit.


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

How long will this offer last?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LOBO2999 said:


> How long will this offer last?


Probably up to the start of the NASCAR season in February.

But they did not state an end date.


----------



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

Do we have to call this in?

I tried online but couldn't find the deal.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

obxterra said:


> Do we have to call this in?
> 
> I tried online but couldn't find the deal.


It is not on DirecTV.com

You will have to call in about it.


----------



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, if I understand your posts Earl, I can get free upgrades ..... I am a Hotpass subscriber.

Currently I have one HR-20, one very old D-10 receiver and one very, very old RCA receiver. When I came back to Directv in late Sept I didn't see the need to upgrade the older receivers as they were in working order.

I would like to replace the two older receivers with H20s but I have concerns about the cabling, since I currently only have one cable to each receiver. Not sure how Directv would handle my upgrade. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

And I 'd like to take a moment to say thanks to you and all the members who have given great advice. I have learned so much from this site.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is not on DirecTV.com
> 
> You will have to call in about it.


Only those eligible will be contacted and a special phone number given to them to call in so they are prepared for HotPass in HD.

MLB customers that have legacy HD equipment will be next (January some time) similar situation with D* contacting them so they are squared away for the April start of baseball.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

smokes20 said:


> Ok, if I understand your posts Earl, I can get free upgrades ..... I am a Hotpass subscriber.
> 
> Currently I have one HR-20, one very old D-10 receiver and one very, very old RCA receiver. When I came back to Directv in late Sept I didn't see the need to upgrade the older receivers as they were in working order.
> 
> ...


You would only be able to upgrade a MPEG2 HD receiver because it cannot process MPEG4 HD signals. The other receivers you have are not eligible, as they can see the MPEG2 SD signals no problem. Basically it is the customers that have HD right now, but don't have the proper HD dish and proper HD receiver who are eligible for this offer. Hope that helps


----------



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> You would only be able to upgrade a MPEG2 HD receiver because it cannot process MPEG4 HD signals. The other receivers you have are not eligible, as they can see the MPEG2 SD signals no problem. Basically it is the customers that have HD right now, but don't have the proper HD dish and proper HD receiver who are eligible for this offer. Hope that helps


Yes, this helps. I am now slowly understanding the differences between receivers. I mis-read one Earl's replies (below) where he explained further on the upgrades; I thought this meant I could upgrade to H20 without cost.

I guess there isn't a way for me to upgrade the older receivers without cost .....

"Got some more info:

All MPEG-2HD Only equipment is eligibile.
If you have 3 systems... you can get 3 systems upgraded for free.

There is no increased cost if you are staying with Non-DVRs or DVRs.

*Aka H10 to H20 will not have a cost
but H10 to HR20 would.*

You must subscribe to NASCAR HotPass 2008 and HD Access, to be eligibile for this upgrade offer.

This is available for existing customers and new customers."


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't mean to belabor this but want to make sure I understand. Here's my situation:

We upgraded to an MPEG4, Slimline dish in August so we'd be ready for the new HD channels. At that time, we had an H20-700 installed in our family room and moved our 10-250 (with TiVo) upstairs. We had Hotpass last season and are renewing for the 08 season. 

Does this mean we can contact Direct TV and upgrade the 10-250 at no cost? Or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tech-

Satelliteracer, said... those that had HotPass in 2007... will be contacted with a special phone number to upgrade.

You should be eligibile to upgrade that HR10-250 with this offer.
From the way I understand everything


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

techdimwit said:


> I don't mean to belabor this but want to make sure I understand. Here's my situation:
> 
> We upgraded to an MPEG4, Slimline dish in August so we'd be ready for the new HD channels. At that time, we had an H20-700 installed in our family room and moved our 10-250 (with TiVo) upstairs. We had Hotpass last season and are renewing for the 08 season.
> 
> Does this mean we can contact Direct TV and upgrade the 10-250 at no cost? Or is there something I'm missing?


Sounds like - so long as you re-subscribe to Hotpass and have HD Access (sounds like you do), then yes, you should be able to replace the 10-250 with an HR20 or HR21.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

From the sound of all of this, I need to buy an AT9 and 16 switch soon. The no self-install policy has been killing me for years. I hope the switch can be at least 80 feet from the dish. Maybe they will encrypt the backhaul this season. They sure did not last season.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

techdimwit said:


> I don't mean to belabor this but want to make sure I understand. Here's my situation:
> 
> We upgraded to an MPEG4, Slimline dish in August so we'd be ready for the new HD channels. At that time, we had an H20-700 installed in our family room and moved our 10-250 (with TiVo) upstairs. We had Hotpass last season and are renewing for the 08 season.
> 
> Does this mean we can contact Direct TV and upgrade the 10-250 at no cost? Or is there something I'm missing?


If you upgraded the HR10 to the HR20-700 last year and kept the HR10 in operation, I doubt that you would get another "upgrade" on that receiver. But I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok so do i have the MPEG-4 or 2. I have the hr 20 so do i need to upgrade or is this just for customers who dont have the high def-If there is a new receiver I wouldn't mind upgrading-it looks like i do have the big dish max.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

max1 said:


> Ok so do i have the MPEG-4 or 2. I have the hr 20 so do i need to upgrade or is this just for customers who dont have the high def-If there is a new receiver I wouldn't mind upgrading-it looks like i do have the big dish max.


If you have an HR20... and also go the new dish with that upgrade.
You are ready to go.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just some clarrifications too.

They took a snapshot at the end of the NASCAR 2007 season... for the customers that had the service.... 

Those are the people that are eligibile for this particular offer. (and with the equipment active at the time... so don't go trying to activate a dormant or used MPEG-2 piece of equipment...)

Other deals are out there... if you were not on NASCAR '07...


----------



## joshv (Dec 27, 2007)

houskamp said:


> plan on it...


I spoke to a sales person yesterday and she said that all MPEG-2 HD channels will be eliminated in the near future and they are trying to recall all of the current MPEG-2 hd devices. From what she said, you can get this upgrade free right now w/o the NASCA sub because they want to be rid of the MPEG-2 HD equipment.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

joshv said:


> I spoke to a sales person yesterday and she said that all MPEG-2 HD channels will be eliminated in the near future and they are trying to recall all of the current MPEG-2 hd devices. From what she said, you can get this upgrade free right now w/o the NASCA sub because they want to be rid of the MPEG-2 HD equipment.


That's not true. Don't believe everything you hear from those folks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

joshv said:


> I spoke to a sales person yesterday and she said that all MPEG-2 HD channels will be eliminated in the near future and they are trying to recall all of the current MPEG-2 hd devices. From what she said, you can get this upgrade free right now w/o the NASCA sub because they want to be rid of the MPEG-2 HD equipment.





litzdog911 said:


> That's not true. Don't believe everything you hear from those folks.


Actually... a lot of it is true.

The facts that all MPEG-2 HD channels will be eliminiated in the near future... that is true.

They are actively trying to upgrade (not really recall) all MPEG-2 HD Only systems. That is true.

But there is no guarantee that you will get the upgrades for free...
You may be able to get one box for free... but if you have multiple boxes, and the DVRs... there may (and most likely will be) a fee to upgrade all the equipment.


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

So I can upgrade my last remaining HR10-250 even if I allready have an HR20 (actually 2). 

Do I get to keep the HR10?

I was thinking of retiring an old SAT-60 and then moving the HR10 to a SD TV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

vertigo235 said:


> So I can upgrade my last remaining HR10-250 even if I allready have an HR20 (actually 2).
> 
> Do I get to keep the HR10?
> 
> I was thinking of retiring an old SAT-60 and then moving the HR10 to a SD TV.


If you where a NASCAR 2007 subscriber, then yes.
Not sure if they are allowing you to keep your previous equipment with this upgrade offer.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not sure if they are allowing you to keep your previous equipment with this upgrade offer.


... and this is where my point from a previous thread came from. If they're serious about shutting down the HD MPEG-2 channels, it's in their best interest to get the equipment out of service.

I don't see why they'd let you keep it, honestly. To me, that just invites more service calls, more people complaining, and a higher customer service cost when the HD MPEG-2 channels go dark.


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

I went to the D* website and checked my account. Under recent activity, it lists "Nascar HotPass" and under that it lists "Eligible - HD equipment swap". Is that the same as this deal or something else. Would it be a good idea to call them and see what I can do? I'm reluctant to wait for a call on this as with my luck, I'll slip through some crack.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jabrwocky7 said:


> I have an HR20-100, an HR10-250, and two DSR708 (SD Tivos). If I'm understanding what I see here, I can upgrade the HR10-250 to a new HD-DVR (probably the HR21) for a cost of $40 (8 x $5). Do you know if they can do anything with the SD Tivos?


As I understand it, you will not get a free upgrade because you have an HR20. if you had only the HR10 they would give you an HR20. sorry


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

smokes20 said:


> Ok, if I understand your posts Earl, I can get free upgrades ..... I am a Hotpass subscriber.
> 
> Currently I have one HR-20, one very old D-10 receiver and one very, very old RCA receiver. When I came back to Directv in late Sept I didn't see the need to upgrade the older receivers as they were in working order.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I don't think you are gonna get a free upgrade the upgrade is H and HR 10s to H and HR20s :nono2: nothing else


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

dmurphy said:


> ... and this is where my point from a previous thread came from. If they're serious about shutting down the HD MPEG-2 channels, it's in their best interest to get the equipment out of service.
> 
> I don't see why they'd let you keep it, honestly. To me, that just invites more service calls, more people complaining, and a higher customer service cost when the HD MPEG-2 channels go dark.


Why does it matter if you keep old MPEG2 equipment? So long as you have at least 1 MPEG4 capable receiver then you are "upgraded". Who cares what old equipment you have.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Why does it matter if you keep old MPEG2 equipment? So long as you have at least 1 MPEG4 capable receiver then you are "upgraded". Who cares what old equipment you have.


Because if they keep the equipment on the account, then when the MPEG2 HD channels go dark, you just know that at least some portion of the folks that kept their "swapped" receivers active are going to call in and make a stink. They're going to "demand" compensation, so on and so forth ...

If I were running DirecTV (we should all be glad I'm not), I'd be happy to do the swap, but take the old box. Or, at a minimum - blacklist it from receiving MPEG2-HD channels right here, right now, so that when they finally do go dark, you won't know the difference.

There's always people out there who will complain about anything. Even though they've been (fairly, in my opinion) compensated by getting a free replacement, there will be folks who will complain when the MPEG2-HD channels go dark. Just watch.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Because if they keep the equipment on the account, then when the MPEG2 HD channels go dark, you just know that at least some portion of the folks that kept their "swapped" receivers active are going to call in and make a stink. They're going to "demand" compensation, so on and so forth ...
> 
> If I were running DirecTV (we should all be glad I'm not), I'd be happy to do the swap, but take the old box. Or, at a minimum - blacklist it from receiving MPEG2-HD channels right here, right now, so that when they finally do go dark, you won't know the difference.
> 
> There's always people out there who will complain about anything. Even though they've been (fairly, in my opinion) compensated by getting a free replacement, there will be folks who will complain when the MPEG2-HD channels go dark. Just watch.


How do you blacklist HD if they have MPEG 4 and MPEG 2 and you black list them, then they lose all the HD HD is per account, not per receiver


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I got the e-mail on this earlier tonite and had somewhat the same question about whether or not I'd be forced to give up the HR10. I don't necessarily need to keep it, but then again I *own* my HR10 and it makes a great SD TiVo box (over 100 hours of recording time is a good thing for my wife/daughter).

I have an SD box that I'd love to swap out for an HR20/HR21 though, and have every intention of following up on this offer one way or another.

I can see where DirecTV would like to only be on the hook for this 'upgrade' one time, and I don't intend to rip them off, but I'd really rather not give them my HR10 so me taking them up on the offer will depend on if I can keep that box or not.

If the swap would go the way I want, then I would be happy to keep Hotpass for the coming season. It will have paid for itself (for me) in not having to pay the $199 - $299 charge for a new HD DVR on my account


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

Dang - now I wish I would have taken advantage of the HotPass late season deal (was like $20 for the last couple months). Oh well!


----------



## jfr0317 (Nov 27, 2005)

I am a NASCAR HotPass subscriber and received the email offering the free equipment upgrade yesterday. I currently have two HR-20's, one H-20, one HR10-250, one Hughes HTL-HD, and assorted SD DVR's and receivers. This morning, I called the number provided in the email and am now set up to receive, at no charge, an HD DVR to replace the HR10-250 and an HD receiver to replace the HTL-HD. The Directv rep said I could keep the HR10-250 and HTL-HD and do whatever I wanted with them since I own them. He also pointed out that the HR10-250 would remain an excellent high-capacity DVR for SD programming.

I didn't ask which new models I will receive, but I am assuming the DVR will be an HR21, and the receiver will be an H21.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually... a lot of it is true.
> 
> The facts that all MPEG-2 HD channels will be eliminiated in the near future... that is true.
> 
> ...


Well, define "near future". Have they set a date to shut off MPEG2?

"Actively trying to upgrade" - To me, this means they should be calling me or emailing me at least once a month with super fabulous offers to get rid of my HR10-250. I would love to do it, since I'm missing out on a lot of HD content right now, but I don't want to spend a lot of time calling and calling the CSR's to see what sort of deal I can get. There are tons of posts here about the kinds of deals you can get, and they are still all over the map. Pick an offer for HR10-250 owners (esp. early adopters that bit the bullet for $1k for the receiver), make it BETTER than anything you're giving other folks, and I'll sign on the dotted line for 2 more years tomorrow


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Well, define "near future". Have they set a date to shut off MPEG2?
> 
> "Actively trying to upgrade" - To me, this means they should be calling me or emailing me at least once a month with super fabulous offers to get rid of my HR10-250. I would love to do it, since I'm missing out on a lot of HD content right now, but I don't want to spend a lot of time calling and calling the CSR's to see what sort of deal I can get. There are tons of posts here about the kinds of deals you can get, and they are still all over the map. Pick an offer for HR10-250 owners (esp. early adopters that bit the bullet for $1k for the receiver), make it BETTER than anything you're giving other folks, and I'll sign on the dotted line for 2 more years tomorrow


From what I read they want to shut down the LA MPEG2 HD DNS (Fox, ABC, CBS, NBC) feeds ASAP as in yesterday. So they are contacting those people in LA and those that have LA DNS to get them converted sooner then later. They probably want to get this done by end of 1st quarter.

They are also now actively converting Hotpass subs to MPEG4.
Satracer has said soon the big push to convert MLB EI subs to MPEG4 will begin.
And of course I'd expect by May that the Sunday Ticket conversions will begin.
Conversion of NY HD DNS will take place whenever, probably this summer.

All in an effort to get most people off MPEG2 by fall 08 if not sooner.

Just shutting down MPEG2 HD DNS for LA will free up a LOT of bandwidth on the main sats which is the whole reason for doing this conversion to MPEG4 in the first place.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Well, define "near future". Have they set a date to shut off MPEG2?
> 
> "Actively trying to upgrade" - To me, this means they should be calling me or emailing me at least once a month with super fabulous offers to get rid of my HR10-250. I would love to do it, since I'm missing out on a lot of HD content right now, but I don't want to spend a lot of time calling and calling the CSR's to see what sort of deal I can get. There are tons of posts here about the kinds of deals you can get, and they are still all over the map. Pick an offer for HR10-250 owners (esp. early adopters that bit the bullet for $1k for the receiver), make it BETTER than anything you're giving other folks, and I'll sign on the dotted line for 2 more years tomorrow


At the November call, Chase Carey expected to complete over half of the MPEG2 HD to MPEG4 transitions in 2008. Also, there are approximately 500,000 MPEG2 HD customers left.

From the November 7 transcript: http://seekingalpha.com/article/533...s-call-transcript?source=side_bar_transcripts

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

D* is my new best friend. We've been wanting to upgrade the 10-250 upstairs and get all the HD channels on our nifty little Samsung but didn't want to pay for the new receiver. Who knew our subscription to HotPass would get it for us free? $79.00 well spent. Got the e-mail this morning and are scheduled to get the new receiver on Monday. I was told it would be either an HR20 or HR21. I'm hoping for a 20 but whatever they bring will be fine. I'm happy. Thanks for the heads-up on this, y'all.

Also told I could keep the HR10-250 so that shouldn't be a problem for people who want to keep it.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

So my next question was going to be "well, why don't they just set up an offer for all of the MPEG2 folks instead of doing hotpass now, MLB later, NFL after that?".

But I think it got answered from this part of the story Tom linked to:

From the link:

"Two forces drive it down. We get churn, so some of them we don't replace because our HD churn is lower, we still have churn in that category, and then some will swap. I would think we'll do a fair bit of that in '08. I think as somebody said on one of the calls, in many ways the longer we can stretch it out the better it is for us, and I gave you the cost reduction in HD DVR, so of a customer is going to swap out *I'd rather be swapping them out on an HD DVR that costs $250 instead of one that costs $440* and I guess today I think our HD box is still about $210 to $220, and I think by end of first quarter beginning of second quarter next year, it will be $140."

"We don't want to stretch it out to a place we're frustrating customers which is why we try and be selectively proactive to the right customers"

So hopefully in Q1, once the cost of the box drops, we'll start seeing some better offers.

On the other hand, he also mentioned that they're trying to get their retention/upgrade costs down. Hmmmm...didn't sound that was going to happen just because of hardware price drops.

I guess I'll keep holding out for this better offer, because I'm good at arguing on the internet but not as good arguing with CSR's 

As far as cutting off the MPEG2 feed, it's pretty clear that they still won't be able to do that by EOY 2008 if they have close to 250k subscribers using it still.

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Likely, DIRECTV will start cutting out parts of the MPEG2 HD using selective offers to entice people to switch. Too fast, costs go way up and they run into supply problems for the equipment. You do not want to interfere with new customers. 

Sounds like the first will be NASCAR, then MLB. Maybe HBO & Showtime next? Maybe west coast distants? 

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Alright , phone just rang with automated message about this offer pressed 1 and got set right up . Forgot to ask if I get to keep the 10-250 DOH ! I already have 2 HR20's so I guess it won't matter .


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

puffnstuff said:


> Alright , phone just rang with automated message about this offer pressed 1 and got set right up . Forgot to ask if I get to keep the 10-250 DOH !


No, you are required to send them to my house, 123 Tibber lane, Salt Lake City, UT... 

Yes, you do get to keep them, they still make great SD and OTA DVRs.

Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> No, you are required to send them to my house, 123 Tibber lane, Salt Lake City, UT...
> 
> Yes, you do get to keep them, they still make great SD and OTA DVRs.
> 
> ...


On it's way:lol: What's wierd is that this is the 3rd upgrade on the same box and I never have called them once about wanting an upgrade and they also always try to say I don't have the right dish . Oh well


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

ugh, I allready argued with one person who said I couldn't upgrade for free, then she transfered me once she agreed, and now I am arguing with another person who said I have to pay $299.

waiting...


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

OK so this is complete BS, I'm getting stonewalled saying I'm not eligable for a free upgrade.

I had Hotpass last year and I am renewing this year.


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

OK so the 3rd person I talked to who is a "supervisor" said that I couldn't uprade because I allready have an MPEG4 box on my account. 

I asked about the HotPass thing and he said that the HD Legacy swap out has nothing to do with HotPass and that he could not find nor did he know ANYTHING about a swap out that has to do with Hotpass. 

So end result, I just wasted 36 mins talking to DirecTV and the only thing they offered me was to swap my last HR10-250 for $199.

No thank you DirecTV.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> OK so this is complete BS, I'm getting stonewalled saying I'm not eligable for a free upgrade.
> 
> I had Hotpass last year and I am renewing this year.





vertigo235 said:


> OK so the 3rd person I talked to who is a "supervisor" said that I couldn't uprade because I allready have an MPEG4 box on my account.
> 
> I asked about the HotPass thing and he said that the HD Legacy swap out has nothing to do with HotPass and that he could not find nor did he know ANYTHING about a swap out that has to do with Hotpass.
> 
> ...


Hi Vertigo ( /wave )

I called earlier today, using the number that was provided in e-mail to me as a previous Hotpass subscriber, and though I had some minor issues with the order, CSR Jeff was able to find the appropriate offer and has things scheduled for me to get the new receiver on 1/12/08.

Make sure you're calling the number in the e-mail that was sent. If you call through on the general number they may not be able to find the info.

Either way, I wish you luck and hope it all works out for you.


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is what really irks me about this.

I have purchased 2 HR10-250's one for about $700, and the other for $499. 

I then purchased an HR20.

One of the HR10s went dead and it was replaced by DirecTV because I pay for the service plan.

Now I'm being told that I am not eligable for the free upgrade because I allready have a MPEG4 receiver on the account.

However, if I had NOT purchased the HR20, or they had allready replaced an HR10 with the HR20, and I had lets see, 3 HR10 recievers that they would replace all 3 of them for free?

Whats up with that?


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

bdowell said:


> Hi Vertigo ( /wave )
> 
> I called earlier today, using the number that was provided in e-mail to me as a previous Hotpass subscriber, and though I had some minor issues with the order, CSR Jeff was able to find the appropriate offer and has things scheduled for me to get the new receiver on 1/12/08.
> 
> ...


What is the # I don't see the email but I might be deleted.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> What is the # I don't see the email but I might be deleted.


Check your private messages 

And to confirm, though I already have an HR20 on my account, there was no concern about that fact when I asked about the upgrade offer ref. the e-mail.

When I'm done with this swap, I intend to retire an R10, and have the HR20, a new HR2x, and keep the HR10-250 on the account to use as an SD receiver. Wife and daughter don't want to give up their TiVo based box for now and since it'll record about a hundred hours (or more) of SD content, it works well for them. It'll also receive HD over-the-air still, which is where most of the channels my wife or daughter would watch come from anyway.


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

I called the email # (I got it from SatGuys), and the lady stonewalled me again, she pulled up and saw that I had allready talked to a supervisor and offered me the same thing. $199.

That royally pisses me off, I need to call back and cancel Hotpass now. Jerks!!


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> I called the email # (I got it from SatGuys), and the lady stonewalled me again, she pulled up and saw that I had allready talked to a supervisor and offered me the same thing. $199.
> 
> That royally pisses me off, I need to call back and cancel Hotpass now. Jerks!!


Actually, just call DirecTV's main number, say Cancel, then talk the issue through with retention. Tell them you got the offer in e-mail but the CSRs won't honor it. Retention should be able to go further to make you happy (and ignore the notes of the prior CSRs hopefully).


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

This is what I pay $185 per month for!!!


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll give it some time, I dont' really need the extra box right now, I was just going to take advantage of the offer. 

When I get another TV for the bedroom I'll want another HR20, I'll deal with it then.


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh also, apparently, I think I still have the service plan on my account.

So if anything "happens" to my HR10 down the road, I have an idea what they will be replacing it with...

Edit: yup, service plan $7.99 per month. HR10 can't last forever!


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

I called on Saturday, had no problems with the CSR and got the new receiver today. It's an HR21 (I was hoping for a 20) but am still happy with the transaction. I can't understand why anyone who received the e-mail is having problems with this but I wish you luck. Keep calling till you get a CSR who can take care of this for you.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the great info Earl.

By the way...Jeff Foxworthy actually lives in a subdivision 5 minutes form me here....so you know where I was tempted to go with this discussion (you know you're...)... :lol:


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

You have MPEG4.


----------



## Mystic6 (Nov 26, 2006)

I just called on the email offer. After waiting over 10 minutes on hold, I was told I could replace both of my HR10-250 receivers for free. When I asked about returning the HR10's, she didn't know. She saw that I owned them, but she "wasn't sure how it worked." So she asked to put me on hold to find out. When she returned she said that I would have to turn them in. I refused. I'll call back later and try again. I'm not giving them my Tivos that have OTA tuners in them. She couldn't tell me which receivers I would get. I'm assuming at this point they would be HR21.


----------



## Mystic6 (Nov 26, 2006)

I called back later tonight. At first the guy said that he thought because it was a "swap" that I would have to turn in my old receivers, but that "some of the installers aren't even asking for them." He said he couldn't guarantee that I could keep them. I told him that *I* could guarantee that I will keep them - I paid a lot of money for them. He put me on hold to check, and came back to say that "since it's customer-owned equipment, if a customer refused to give them they couldn't take them." So I told him to go ahead and order the new receivers but if the installer wanted my old ones I would refuse the new ones.

The first available "install" date for me was 1/15, but since I want to be here (don't want the wife dealing with this) I need a Saturday install. The firstr Sat. was 1/26, but then his system wouldn't let him schedule that. Supposedly someone will contact me within 72 hours, and he gave me a different (888) number to call if I hadn't heard from them by then. We'll see....


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Mystic6, you might try going online at DIRECTV.com and reviewing your scheduled orders. Often you can adjust dates to your satisfaction.

Congrats!
Tom


----------



## Mystic6 (Nov 26, 2006)

Update: I'm spitting nails, and I'm ready to drop DirecTV. I have never been this ticked at DTV before.

My install was scheduled for Sat. 2/2 between 8am and 12. At 12:45 I call DirecTV, they show nothing new in the order. They try to call the "local office" and can't get anybody. They leave a msg for them to call me. At 2:45 still no word, so I look online and it shows completed. I call DirecTV back, they see it as still open. While on hold at 3:00pm, DirectSat (the install company) finally calls to tell me they aren't coming. I lose it, and tell them they need to be here today at 5:00pm. He tells me the next available date is Feb. 14th. I insist they have to be here today. He has to put me on hold to get a supervisor to approve it. While on hold, DirecTV comes back on the line so I hung up with DirectSat. They are apologetic and offer me a $100 credit. He says he could ship the units to me, and I told him I thought there weren't any self-installs anymore. He says there are in some cases. I told him that's what I wanted all along since it's a simple install - I already have the 5LNB dish. He was surprised to hear that and says the order shows I need a new dish. So now I'm thinking DirectSat just didn't want to install the dish on Saturday and if they'd have known they would have just brought the two units. (wrong, apparently) He's reluctant to cancel the order for Monday though, and I agreed. 

So DirectSat calls back and says "ok, we have you down for Monday between 8 and 12". I unloaded on the guy since I had just told him 30 minutes prior that I can't do weekdays and it would have to be 5:00pm. So he sets it for between 4 and 8pm. I get up early and start work at 6:00 this morning so I can get home by 4. This morning I called both DirecTV and DirectSat and confirm that I am still scheduled for 4 to 8 tonight. At 5:30 tonight I check again online and it says I'm scheduled for Feb. 15th between 12 and 4pm. Now I'm ballistic. I can't get through to DirectSat, they're gone for the day apparently. So I called DirecTV. They weren't any help either, and I escalated to a supervisor. He promised to keep trying DirectSat and to get back to me in a couple hours. It's now 9pm, I haven't heard word one. Apparently the order was changed this afternoon around 12:30pm. Interestingly enough, my wife called me at 12:45 to say that "DirecTV" called and left a message asking about the service call, checking to see if everything was satisfactory. They left an 866 number to call. After all this went down tonight I checked the caller id and it was DirectSat that called. I tried the 866 number and it was a fax machine.

Tomorrow morning I am calling both. If I don't have the 2 new receivers by tomorrow evening I am ready to cancel DirecTV and go with Comcast. It's one thing to receive poor service. It's another to be ignored, with no notification of missed appointments, etc.


----------



## Mystic6 (Nov 26, 2006)

Today's Update: I spent over an hour on the phone with DirecTV today. WHen I first tried this morning they couldn't do anything because their "system was down for an upgrade". Who the hell does an upgrade on a Tuesday morning? If we tried that at my work we'd alll be looking for new employment! When I called in the afternoon the DirecTV supervisor conferenced a call with DirectSat. After 40 minutes on hold, they were still trying to schedule me for Feb. 15th. She finally put us through to the local DirectSat office. That lady was a bit more helpful, she was going to force me in on Saturday Feb. 9th. That was still unacceptable to me, and I never did get them to explain why or apologize for completely blowing me off twice.

What we finally found out though, is that because the order shows I need the new dish they blocked it for 285 minutes. DirectSat said they couldn't change the order to show I just need the two new receivers. The DirecTV supervisor couldn't change the order because they only put the order in for the two receivers. Apparently the system automatically adds the multiswitch and new dish because it doesn't show me as having them. That's when I interjected that "a human being needs to look at this, understand that we're telling them I only need the receivers, and override the scheduling." She finally got a manager to do that and schedule me for tomorrow evening between 4 and 8pm. I have zero confidence that they won't blow me off again. And we're supposed to get hit with a lot of snow again tonight and tomorrow, so it won't surprise me if the don't show.


----------



## Mystic6 (Nov 26, 2006)

This is almost comical. I called DirectSat this morning to make sure I was still scheduled for tonight, and the order was cancelled. The manager who forced it in yesterday claims no knowledge of the order. I called DirecTV, they conferenced DirectSat. It appears that the order was auto-closed at 12:01am by DirecTV's system. DirecTV had to reopen it before DirectSat would do anything. After much complaining, the DirectSat rep said she talked to a manager who would look into it to see when it could be done and contact me. DirecTV asked her for the manager's name -- you guessed it, the same one from yesterday. I honestly don't expect them to call at all. I asked when would they call me by, and the rep said "it's normally within 30 minutes." The DirecTV supervisor said she'd monitor the order and call me in an hour if nothing changed. It's been an hour, and of course I haven't heard anything. I'm going to lunch before I call them back.

All this just to have two new receivers delivered.


----------



## lowmazda (Jul 12, 2007)

Mystic6 said:


> This is almost comical. I called DirectSat this morning to make sure I was still scheduled for tonight, and the order was cancelled. The manager who forced it in yesterday claims no knowledge of the order. I called DirecTV, they conferenced DirectSat. It appears that the order was auto-closed at 12:01am by DirecTV's system. DirecTV had to reopen it before DirectSat would do anything. After much complaining, the DirectSat rep said she talked to a manager who would look into it to see when it could be done and contact me. DirecTV asked her for the manager's name -- you guessed it, the same one from yesterday. I honestly don't expect them to call at all. I asked when would they call me by, and the rep said "it's normally within 30 minutes." The DirecTV supervisor said she'd monitor the order and call me in an hour if nothing changed. It's been an hour, and of course I haven't heard anything. I'm going to lunch before I call them back.
> 
> All this just to have two new receivers delivered.


If you already have the dish and just are looking for the receivers, can't you call up Directv and get a credit on to your account (if they were offering you a discounted price) and pick them up at Best Buy, CC, Walmart, Costco, whoever? Install yourself.


----------



## Mystic6 (Nov 26, 2006)

lowmazda said:


> If you already have the dish and just are looking for the receivers, can't you call up Directv and get a credit on to your account (if they were offering you a discounted price) and pick them up at Best Buy, CC, Walmart, Costco, whoever? Install yourself.


I'm not sure if that's an option, but I might ask.


----------



## Mystic6 (Nov 26, 2006)

Update from this morning's post: I got a call at 11:35am from the tech. He wastold by the manager to call me. He confirmed that all I needed was the two receivers and that everything else was in place. He made it seem like he was ready to deliver them at that moment. I said that I could be home by 3:00pm. He said he would call before arriving. At 2:30pm I arrived home and called him back on the number he called from to tell him that I was home. 

At 4:35pm I called DirecTV to find out if they were coming or not. I asked to be conferenced with DirectSat. The DirecTV rep dropped off the line when he made the call. The same person at DirectSat who answered this morning answered. He checked with the manager and told me "if the tech doesn't call you back within 30 minutes, he's not coming." I knew what to expect, so now I get to repeat the whole process tomorrow.


----------



## Mystic6 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok, I guess I should give another update. I'm going to have to give an abridged one though. Last week I started telling the voice recognition I wanted "Cancel Service" instead of "check installation". I don't know if that got me anywhere different, but the people seemed willing to do more. Anyway, spoke with a rep on 2/6 at 8:45pm. She was "stepping it up" to an account manager. She said they would take charge of it and contact me within 72 hours. They never did.

This week I started the phone calls in ernest again Monday morning. Repeatedly people would try to contact the "local office" and nothing would happen. A couple of DirecTV reps were willing to give me credits, and I still think I deserve them, but what I want is for the DVRs to be delivered and all this to be taken care of. One rep offered to ship them too me, but I refuse to get refurbs and they confirmed that's what I would get. 

Tuesday I got a supervisor who put me on hold while she tried calling the local office. After 10 minutes she came back on and said she was still on hold and that while she was waiting she read through the ticket. Her comment was "this is ridiculous!" No kidding! She said she was going to continue to hold with DirectSat, and that she was going to refer the problem to "Denver". Apparently that is DTV's HQ? She promised to call me back the next day.

Yesterday morning at 11:24am she called me back! The first person from either DirecTV or DirectSat who said they would call and actually did it! She said that she saw an email from the resource management team in Denver that they had contacted the local office. She said that someone would contact me "within an hour - 2 hours max". Last night someone finally called from DirectSat. He confirmed everything I need/don't need, and we set it up for Saturday morning between 8 and 12.. I won't be holding my breath. But the tone definitely changed. Maybe I finally pressed at least a lukewarm button? He said he was sending a senior tech to make sure everything was done correctly, and that he would schedule it for first thing in the morning. He told me that if I didn't hear anything by 10:00 at the latest to call him.

Again....I'll wait and see.


----------



## Mystic6 (Nov 26, 2006)

A final update: I received a call Friday morning from DirectSat. SHe still showed me as scheduled for Feb. 21st, but was calling to see what she could do to help. I informed her of the already arranged Sat. morning delivery. I also received a call back from the DirecTV rep. She had noticed that I was contacted on Wed. and confirmed I was set up for Sat. morning. SHe promised to keep an eye on my account on Sat. to watch for updates.

This morning nothing happened. So at 10am I tried calling the supervisor at DirectSat. The number he gave me was bogus and wouldn't go through. The number he called from (same number, sifferent area code) went to a fax machine. So I called DirecTV. They contacted DirectSat and I was told that the tech would be here by noon. They gave me a direct number and pin to call back if I needed to. At 12:05 I called DirecTV and had a hard time keeping from exploding. THe girl put me on hold to call DirectSat, she came back 15 minutes later to say she had reached the supervisor and he was contacting the tech to get an ETA. She put me back on hold. Ten minutes later, she hung up on me. I called back. The rep that answered seemed to care less. When I finally got a supervisor, I let him call DirectSat. Eventually he said that he spoke to the supervisor and that the supervisor would call me within 30 minutes. He promised to call me back in 30 to check. That was at 1:00pm. At 2:15 I hadn't heard anything, so I left to run some errands. I got back at 2:45 and DTV had called at 2:30, left a message saying he was sorry he couldn't call back sooner and was checking to see if I had heard from DirectSat. At 3:00 the tech called me and said he was on his way. 

The tech was the same guy that installed my dish last year. He installed the new HR21-200s and was gone in under 50 minutes. So now I finally have my new receivers and I have to figure out how to do everything I used to do with the DTivo.


----------

